# cat and mouse (game)



## Sookie

Merriam-Webster:



> *Definition of CAT AND MOUSE**:*
> 
> behavior like that of a cat with a mouse: as
> 
> _a_ *:* ...
> 
> _b_ *:* a contrived action involving constant pursuit, near captures, and repeated escapes <played a game of _cat and mouse_ with the police>; _broadly_ *:* an evasive action


Existe algo parecido no português? Como dizer, por exemplo, "The robbers played cat and mouse with the police"?


----------



## marta12

Há sim, Sookie.

Jogar/Brincar aos polícias e ladrões com a polícia
Jogar/Brincar ao gato e ao rato com a polícia
Jogar/Brincar ao toque e foge com a polícia


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil:
Brincar de gato e rato com a polícia.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, literal mesmo: brincar de gato e rato.


----------



## Clockmaker

Apenas um reparo: 

em português de Portugal é, como bem referiu a marta12, "brincar AO gato e AO rato".

Pelo que percebi (corrijam-me se estiver errado), em português do Brasil é "brincar DE gato E rato".


----------



## anaczz

Pois, foi o que dissemos...


----------



## Vanda

Aninha, ele está chamando atenção para o uso diferente das preposições - que eu achei interessante e não tinha observado - nos dois lados.


----------



## Clockmaker

anaczz said:


> Pois, foi o que dissemos...



Da próxima fico caladinho para não incomodar. As minhas desculpas.


----------



## Sookie

Obridaga! 

Edit. Ah, tinha esquecido que a minha frase era um pouco diferente... Algo  como "As celebridades são perseguidas (pelos paparazzi) como num jogo de  gato e rato". Fica ok?


----------



## anaczz

Clockmaker said:


> Da próxima fico caladinho para não incomodar. As minhas desculpas.


Nem diga isso, fale o quanto quiser!!
Só estava a dizer que, uma vez que a Marta publicou a forma usual em Portugal eu só quis ressaltar o uso brasileiro da expressão.





			
				Sookie said:
			
		

> Ah, tinha esquecido que a minha frase era um pouco diferente...  Algo  como "As celebridades são perseguidas (pelos paparazzi) como num  jogo de  gato e rato". Fica ok?           Today 03:18 PM


Portanto, depende. Se for português europeu:
...como num jogo aos gatos e aos ratos.
Se for português brasileiro
... como num jogo de gato e rato.

Mas ao fim e ao cabo, todos entendem o significado.


----------



## Sookie

Obrigada, anaczz!


----------



## Istriano

Na verdade _rato _singifica _rat_, e não _mouse _(que é _camundongo_). Há sempre gente perdendo pontos nas provas de inglês por causa disso.

Mas aqui se usa por rima: _gato e rato_, _a bom gato bom rato_
O mesmo em espanhol:_ a buen gato, buen rato_ (normalmente se diria _ratón_);ou em francês:_ a bon chat bon rat_ (normalmente se diria _souris_).
http://www.dichosyrefranes.es/a.php


----------



## anaczz

É verdade... Uma vez apareceu um rato em casa, mas era rato mesmo (ratus norvegicus); meu pai resolveu por o gato em ação e eu nunca tinha visto o bichano correr tanto na minha vida (a fugir).


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Na verdade _rato _singifica _rat_, e não _mouse _(que é _camundongo_). Há sempre gente perdendo pontos nas provas de inglês por causa disso.
> 
> Mas aqui se usa por rima: _gato e rato_, _a bom gato bom rato_
> O mesmo em espanhol:_ a buen gato, buen rato_ (normalmente se diria _ratón_);ou em francês:_ a bon chat bon rat_ (normalmente se diria _souris_).
> http://www.dichosyrefranes.es/a.php



Em português europeu mouse é sempre, mas sempre rato, quanto muito um ratinho, se for muito pequeno. 
Rat é uma ratazana.
Deve ter sido por isso que não traduziram o mouse do computador aí no Brasil. Seria um bocado esquisito ler nos sites coisas como "passe  o camundongo"


----------



## Marzelo

Alentugano said:


> Deve ter sido por isso que não traduziram o mouse do computador aí no Brasil. Seria um bocado esquisito ler nos sites coisas como "passe  o camundongo"




Na verdade tudo é questão de hábito. Creio que se tivessémos traduzido _mouse _por _camundongo_ não acharíamos esquisito dizer "passe o camundongo", porque aprenderíamos assim.

Por outro lado, para nós é super esquisito  (para alguns inteligível ) ler "_passe o_ rato_ sobre _ficheiro_ no canto superior do _ecrã", todavia em Portugal isso é super normal.


.


----------



## Sookie

^ A propósito, o que seria "ficheiro" (que deve ser _folder_, né?) no Brasil?

Gostei do camundongo! Se eu passar a usar (em vez de mouse), será que a moda pega?


----------



## Marzelo

Sookie said:


> ^ A propósito, o que seria "ficheiro" (que deve ser _folder_, né?) no Brasil?





Ficheiro = Arquivo


----------



## Sookie

Obrigada, Marzelo


----------

